
WorldWide Telescope: a tool for showcasing astronomical data and knowledge - seesawtron
http://worldwidetelescope.org/webclient/
======
admiralspoo
ESA Sky is way better. [https://sky.esa.int](https://sky.esa.int)

~~~
perihelions
This looks similar to the web version of Aladin (whose logo appears on the
lower right). I don't know the relation between the two projects.

[https://aladin.u-strasbg.fr/AladinLite/](https://aladin.u-strasbg.fr/AladinLite/)

------
gala8y
It does not work great for me on mobile at first visit (UI/UX), but it seems
like a fantastic astronomy resource. Will have a look from desktop.

~~~
hyperrail
The site looks usable for me, but WWT is an older site - it came out in 2008
and was linked on HN then - and its look and feel does show that age.

